# ASA vs CMS Base Units



## tessie_4ahl (May 21, 2018)

does anyone have an up to date list of those Anesthesia codes that have different ASA Base Unit when compared to CMS Base Unit? Mine is from 2011 and have not been able to find new reference.
thanks for any assistance
Tessie.renard@quartzbenefits.com


----------



## CodingKing (May 22, 2018)

You will need to purchase the ASA RVG from ASA. It would be against my license agreement if i (or anyone else) were to provide. The book version is only $50.


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (May 23, 2018)

You can order the Relative Value Guide from the ASA, here's the link: http://www.asahq.org/shop-asa/billing-coding. I didn't get the print version of the RVG this year, but the downloadable Excel file notes whether the CMS base units are different for a code. It probably goes without saying that base units - and codes - have changed a bit since 2011.


----------

